# The loss of the FV Trident in 1974



## gadfly (Aug 29, 2006)

The report into the loss of the FV Trident was published today:

http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...byWQS7KAfO7pHjlQQ?docId=N0143631298559483762A

Seems that what they are saying is that the vessel was fine apart from having unspecified ‘specific sea-keeping characteristics’ that made her different from other, very similar, 80’ vessels, no-one is to blame, the weather wasn’t bad, she just capsized in the prevailing weather conditions on 3 October 1974 and seven lives were lost……

Our sympathies are with the families who have fought long and hard to find out what happened on that day in 1974.

http://the-trawler-gaul.blogspot.com/2011/02/fv-trident-inquiry-final-report-part-1.html

Regards,

Gadfly


----------

